# burls



## brown down (Jan 3, 2015)

found a few more this year hunting that I never new about. couple white oaks and one I kid you not about 40 yards from my tree stand I never saw lol.. great white hunter hah. mostly cherry burls. I did find a birch one the size of a basketball.

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 3, 2015)

Why aren't they for sale Yet.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Tclem (Jan 3, 2015)

I've seen about 5 burls in two years here in Mississippi. Lol I'm moving

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## brown down (Jan 3, 2015)

hahah cause they are still attached to the tree  I hope to sometime in the near future weather and my body permitting! couple of those cherry burls are massive! should make for some nice boards! I'll keep you in mind... there are at least 2 maple burls on that land but will be a bear to get out without killing myself!


----------



## brown down (Jan 3, 2015)

Tclem said:


> I've seen about 5 burls in two years here in Mississippi. Lol I'm moving



man burls up here grow like crazy, I know of a sycamore burl that is the size of a pickup truck. I know of at minimum where there are 50-60 burls of all different species. the sycamore burl will never be harvested its on an estate and I refuse to buy burls off people lol. maybe I am spoiled


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 3, 2015)

brown down said:


> hahah cause they are still attached to the tree  I hope to sometime in the near future weather and my body permitting! couple of those cherry burls are massive! should make for some nice boards! I'll keep you in mind... there are at least 2 maple burls on that land but will be a bear to get out without killing myself!




Does it snow- get one of those plastic cheapy sleds and let gravity do the work!!!!


----------



## brown down (Jan 3, 2015)

hahahah its all up hill not even joking and at the bottom of the mountain is the bushkill creek. we had snow but its long gone at least for now!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 3, 2015)

I trucked an old engine out of the woods on one that I found hunting. won a $50 bet and then sold the '28 chevy engine to the same guy.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Tclem (Jan 3, 2015)

If one pops up around here it is an all out for it.


----------



## Blueglass (Jan 3, 2015)

Had a friend in NC that got a huge Quartz Crystal Cluster out of the woods on an old VW hood the same way.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 3, 2015)

Blueglass said:


> Had a friend in NC that got a huge Quartz Crystal Cluster out of the woods on an old VW hood the same way.


That's why I keep seeing all those VW's without hoods.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## brown down (Jan 3, 2015)

without hoods or shiny new crystal ones?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## David Van Asperen (Jan 3, 2015)

I believe that South Dakota is in tHe books as the only state that has zero burls on any tree anywhere
Dave

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## GeauxGameCalls (Jan 3, 2015)

You know I love cherry burl!


----------



## brown down (Jan 3, 2015)

you and me both man! well I love any burl for that matter heck I just love timber!


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jan 3, 2015)

I've only turned one piece of cherry burl... one isn't enough. I am gonna plant me a cherry forest and try to figure out how to make a burl form


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jan 3, 2015)

JR Custom Calls said:


> I've only turned one piece of cherry burl... one isn't enough. I am gonna plant me a cherry forest and try to figure out how to make a burl form


When you get that figured out let me know. I'll come water the trees for ya!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## brown down (Jan 3, 2015)

I'll help you plant the trees and cut them down! cherry burl may be my favorite burl out of any domestic species

Reactions: Agree 2


----------

